# Verbindung zu arcor



## Guest (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Wie kann man sich mit dem Webspace verbinden?
Servername, Benutzername und Passwort.
Geht das mit 

```
URL hp = new URL("home.arcor.de");
hp.openConnection();
```
?
Kann mir jemand helfen?

MfG Ronn


----------



## joschika77 (18. Mai 2004)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Wie kann man sich mit dem Webspace verbinden?
> Servername, Benutzername und Passwort.
> ...


War nicht eingeloggt!!!


----------



## Roar (18. Mai 2004)

ääh.. was willst du jetzt genau machen? auf ein dokument zugreifen kann man so machen, ja.


----------



## joschika77 (18. Mai 2004)

Na ich habe bei arcor ein Webspace.
Darauf will ich zugreifen und ein Objekt ablegen und später wieder auslesen.
Ich habe es erstmal auf der Festplatte probiert.
Das klappt.Nun will ich das online versuchen.

MfG Ronn


----------



## Roar (18. Mai 2004)

achso. tja auslesen ist nicht das problem. so wie du oben geschrieben hast geht das...
nur abspeichern wird n schwieriger. das müsstest du mit FTP machen. such einfach mal bei google. da gibt es schon mehrere fertige einfacher FTP Klassen.


----------



## joschika77 (18. Mai 2004)

Wieso schwierig?
Es geht doch mit dem TotalCommander auch.
Da verbindest du dich und dann kannst du hochladen was du willst.

Wie mache ich das mit dem Benutzernamen und Passwort?
Muß ich das anhängen?
MfG Ronn


----------



## Roar (18. Mai 2004)

was bitte ist TotalCommander? achne bei jedem FTPprogramm "verbindest du dich und dann kannst du hochladen was du willst".
jedenfalls wird ne FTP verbindung so aufgebaut:


```
URL u = new URL("ftp://username@host.domain");
```
dann musst du das passwort senden und dann weitere befehöe zum hochladen runterladen verzeichnis wechseln etc. ne ganze liste davon findet man in dem FTP RFC oder bei google...


----------



## joschika77 (19. Mai 2004)

Ich habe es jetzt so.
Leider funzt das so noch nicht.


```
try
			{
				URL hp = new URL("ftp://home.arcor.de//benutzername//passwort");
				URLConnection con = hp.openConnection();
				
					file = new File(con+"\\CHATSERVER"); 
					if (!file.exists() || (file.exists() && !file.isDirectory())) 
					{ 
						  file.mkdir(); 
					} 
			}
			catch(Exception a){System.out.println(a);}
```

Er erstellt den Ordner nicht.Woran liegts?
MfG Ronn


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (19. Mai 2004)

Folgende Angabe paßt wohl nicht:


```
URL hp = new URL("ftp://home.arcor.de//benutzername//passwort");
```

Du solltest das Format schon so wählen, wie Roar es angegeben hat.


----------



## AlArenal (19. Mai 2004)

Der TotalCommander ist der aktuelle, zwischenzeitlich umbenannte Klon vom guten alten Norton-Commander.


----------



## joschika77 (19. Mai 2004)

Wie aber sende ich das Passwort?



```
try
			{
				URL hp = new URL("ftp://benutzername@home.arcor.de");
				URLConnection con = hp.openConnection();
				System.out.println(con);
				
					//Besteht der Ordner schon,wenn nicht erstelle ihn
					file = new File(con+"\\CHATSERVER"); 
					if (!file.exists() || (file.exists() && !file.isDirectory())) 
					{ 
						  file.mkdir(); 
					} 
					System.out.println(file);
			}
			catch(Exception a){System.out.println(a);}
```

MfG Ronn


----------



## AlArenal (19. Mai 2004)

Wenn ich mich recht entinne ist die Syntax

userasswort@rechner


----------



## joschika77 (19. Mai 2004)

Also so:


```
URL hp = new URL("ftp://benutzname:passwort@home.arcor.de");
```


Aber das funzt auch nicht.
Er erstellt den Ordner nicht auf dem Webspace.
MfG Ronn


----------



## joschika77 (24. Mai 2004)

So habe ich es jetzt.


```
try
			{
				URL hp = new URL("ftp://benutzer:passwort@home.arcor.de");
				URLConnection con = hp.openConnection();
				
					//Besteht der Ordner schon,wenn nicht erstelle ihn
					file = new File(hp+"\\CHATSERVER"); 
					if (!file.exists() || (file.exists() && !file.isDirectory())) 
					{ 
						  file.mkdir(); 
					} 
					System.out.println(con);
					
					fileout = new FileOutputStream(hp+"\\CHATSERVER\\"+"serverliste.txt");
					out = new ObjectOutputStream(fileout);
					
					ip = csp.ip; 
					daten = new String[ip.length][2];
					int i;

					for(i =0; i< daten.length; i++)
					{
							daten[i][0] = ip[i]; 
					}
					
					daten[0][1] = jt.getText();
					
					out.writeObject(daten);
					out.close();
					fileout.close();
					
			}
			catch(Exception a){System.out.println(a);}
```

Da macht er eine exception und schreibt:
java.io.FileNotFoundException: ftp:\benutzerasswort@home.arcor.de\CHATSERVER\serverliste.txt (Die Syntax für den Dateinamen, Verzeichnisnamen oder die Datenträgerbezeichnung ist falsch)
Kann mir jemand helfen.

MfG Ronn


----------



## Stefan1200 (24. Mai 2004)

joschika hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso schwierig?
> Es geht doch mit dem TotalCommander auch.
> Da verbindest du dich und dann kannst du hochladen was du willst.



Lol, der war gut...klasse ;-)

Du siehst als Benutzer ja gar nicht den Source von Totalcommander...da werden das sicherlich auch mehr als zwei Zeilen sein.


----------



## joschika77 (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Das war so nicht gemeint! :noe: 

Ich bekomme keinen Ordner auf dem ftp erstellt.
Irgendwie ist die Syntax falsch.

```
URL hp = new URL("ftp://benutzer:passwort@home.arcor.de");
	URLConnection con = hp.openConnection();
	con.setDoOutput(true);
				
	file = new File("ftp:\\benutzer:passwort@home.arcor.de\\ORDNER"); 
	if (!file.exists() || (file.exists() && !file.isDirectory())) 
	    file.mkdir();
```

Ich dachte hier kann jemand helfen.

MfG


----------

